# scent proof youth hunting apparel ?



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey everyone
I'm looking to find a scent-lok or scent blocker type coverall suit for my 14.5 yo son. He needs a man's small or women's medium but they don't seem to be out there. I've searched the web, but can not find. I can find mens M but no S.

Anyone got any ideas?
Rob


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

But it oversized so he can wear it over winter clothing.


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

according to the sizing charts he is even small for mans small but I suppose I could try a medium. I planned on having him wear it over warm clothes for cold weather as well. He is only 5'3" and 100lbs and I know he'll grow as he hasn't had his growth spurt.


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

I am one who firmly believes that the scentlok stuff is a shameless gimmick. But to each his own, not here to criticize...

Anyhow, I'll assume for a second that the stuff does work. Maybe now is the perfect time to teach the young man how to hunt without becoming dependant on such technology. It'd be like when you give a kid his first BB gun. Teach him to use open sites first. Then move him up to a single-shot bolt-action .22. Then when he's old enough for deer hunting you slap a scope on a .243. See what I mean? could teach the young guy to hunt better and smarter. And since he'll be hunting with dad, maybe it will be a nice refresher for dad too!!

Good luck to you. Glad you're getting your son out in the field. :sniper:


----------

